
The Window Is Closing to Avoid Dangerous Global Warming - okket
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-window-is-closing-to-avoid-dangerous-global-warming/
======
WheelsAtLarge
One thing I've learned is that systems rarely fail in a linear manner. Rarely
does failure happen in a smooth calm manner. What we usually see is a very
violent shakeout followed by a completely different balanced system at the
other end. People are under he impression that the planet's changes are going
to be smooth and we'll be able to manage them but that's certainly not the way
systems function.

So this warning is super important to heed. One thing to note, the difference
between frozen water and not frozen is great but the difference in temperature
between the two is only a few degrees. Global warning is only warming up the
planet a few degrees but that's enough for major and violent planetary
changes.

